# Declined rides rating



## LenelM (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


If you are someplace this can happen to begin with you 
might wanna think about finding something else to do
Turning on the destination filter might help but your location is horrible


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Go offline.....and who cares about a acceptance rating. It means nothing unless you are a pro status chaser. Other option is to accept and don't move and let the rider cancel.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Do you live in the boonies? Don't go fishing in an empty lake or you'll be disappointed and frustrated.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LenelM said:


> Recourse


None.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


There is nothing you can do about addressing your AR. The only way to stop them is to go offline.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

my rejection rate is 93% :laugh:


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Something else; turn off Eats after 11 pm or you will be declining a couple dozen Mcdonalds or Taco Bell deliveries to frat houses.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Something else; turn off Eats after 11 pm or you will be declining a couple dozen Mcdonalds or Taco Bell deliveries to frat houses.


Good call.

I'm starting to turn off GH during lunch and dinner peaks, because they blow up my phone with garbage orders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LenelM said:


> over 45 minutes trip or


confused. You mean you decline a 45m ride, or that 45m ride included a 30m PU time? gotta tell you, I love 45m requests because that generally means an airport trip. Do one or two of those during my shift and I"m done early.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


You can wait 30 days and your acceptance rate will change. Your AR is based on the last 30 days. You would think that once you decline a trip, uber would not send you the request again, nope.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


If you are in the northern part of the Hudson Valley then you could very well be the only Uber (especially late night) on so you'll get it over and over. Nothing you can do but go offline. Don't worry about your acceptance rate.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> You can wait 30 days and your acceptance rate will change. Your AR is based on the last 30 days. You would think that once you decline a trip, uber would not send you the request again, nope.


Market dependent, in some areas its based on your last 100 pings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* used to add a note ONLY CAR IN THE AREA. I once got one of those after I declined a difficult to cover job when I was at the intersection of Constitution and Pennsylvania Avenues. The job came back to me, with that notation. For those of you not familiar with the Capital of Your Nation, that is about three blocks from the U.S. Capitol. NEVER will anyone convince me that there was not another Lyft car anywhere near that intersection.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


Accept the ride request then cancel. And choose the option that ride is not worth it and will not ping you back again.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Move on. Next time turn off after the second presentation.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you are someplace this can happen to begin with you
> might wanna think about finding something else to do
> Turning on the destination filter might help but your location is horrible


I found that the best thing to do is turn off the app for 5 minutes. It then moves to some other driver


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


I recently had a pax no-show, and I canceled to get the 5 minute fee. A block away I get a ping to return to the same address...decline. Then a 3rd request to the same pax...decline. That $3.75 Cancel fee cost me three Ride Pass trips ($1.50). Went offline and back on.

My acceptance rate has been blank since March. I didn't think they were calculating that any more. I was declining every Pool and $3 request back at the start of Covid, and canceling any pax not at the curb in two minutes. I was canceling/declining several trips daily, but my AR and CR never changed. When Uber sent out a driver satisfaction survey, I wrote that they need to stop sending nastygrams about declining rides based on location...I told them that as a contractor I will never accept an unprofitable $3 ride regardless its destination. I don't take credit probably AB5 changes), but I'm glad we no longer see those warnings every time we decline a trip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> and canceling any pax not at the curb in two minutes.


....and not getting a cancel fee or? Kinda seems harsh, 2 minutes.

Yeah, once you agree to ride pass you kinda have to accept every ping or the 'value' of drive pass goes down and becomes a new expense......reason I'd avoid it.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....and not getting a cancel fee or? Kinda seems harsh, 2 minutes.
> 
> Yeah, once you agree to ride pass you kinda have to accept every ping or the 'value' of drive pass goes down and becomes a new expense......reason I'd avoid it.


1. No, after 2 minutes there is no cancel fee gained or lost. I know it has been months since you worked, so you may have forgotten. 
2. No, unless I was a block away when I got the ping it is not harsh. What is harsh is a pax who thinks her time is more valuable than mine and makes me wait for a $5 trip with no tip. Be ready when you request a ride. You have typically 5-10 minutes to be at the curb before I arrive, you can see where I am located, Uber sends you the final one-minute warning before arrival, and I'll give you two more minutes before I depart. Why give the pax more? An idle car is losing money, and I have a thorough understanding of the value of a minute my time. As I get older, each minute becomes more valuable (fewer minutes remaining with each passing minute) and my patience for ignorant people declines.
3. Your loss if you avoid Drive Pass (if you were working). It's a no-brainer. Bump up the fare to 1.1x and you avoid the homeless camp and cat-lady pings while increasing your profits. I get fewer trips but earn 10% more per mile, on average.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Something else; turn off Eats after 11 pm or you will be declining a couple dozen Mcdonalds or Taco Bell deliveries to frat houses.


Most of our sororities and fraternities are suspended pending investigation right now. It's pretty funny.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* used to add a note ONLY CAR IN THE AREA. I once got one of those after I declined a difficult to cover job when I was at the intersection of Constitution and Pennsylvania Avenues. The job came back to me, with that notation. For those of you not familiar with the Capital of Your Nation, that is about three blocks from the U.S. Capitol. NEVER will anyone convince me that there was not another Lyft car anywhere near that intersection.


Indeed I've had that same notification- "You are the only nearby driver!" &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
Guess what? That's your pax's problem, NOT mine! Cut out the psy-ops, manipulative nonsense! I'm not going to make it MY problem by ensuring I end up stuck, or worse- it was snowing at a 2-3" per-hour rate at that time, and I knew from the incoming request there was no way I'd be able to safely make that pickup UNLESS the road was plowed; the storm had come in only a few hrs prior, so no trucks were anywhere but the freeways. No way was I gonna fetch that in my Hyundai Sonata; It was a 700ft elevation change from where I was just a few miles away (foothills west of Denver).
That day was the first time I was put in "time-out" by Lyft (also manipulative BS). I used that time to switch vehicles, then catch the $$$ trips of rush hour; this was before they yanked the PrimeTime model.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


A trick I have learned for this is to turn off your mobile data, I have mine set to my drop down on android, Instead of declining a bad trip I just turn off data and it does not count towards your decline numbers, I only do this when the trip is 30+min heading west in my market because that time and distance is usually towards the city, and with this current climate of violence and sickness its sometimes better to avoid more crowded areas. But anyways I wait a few minutes and then turn back on data and this usually works for me.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

LenelM said:


> Ubers sends me a ride -- over 45 minutes trip or a 30 minute premium pickup-- I decline. They keep sending me the same ride over and over again so I have to decline over and over again an this has destroyd my acceptance ratiing. Recourse? Calling Uber customer service is no help.


I've had similar experiences.....My AR has plummeted since COVID......I used to care about it because I do like seeing trip info.....But I really don't care much anymore about AR - It's all about dead miles on long pickups....


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

You have to anticipate when other drivers will also turn down the ride. Turn the app off for a few minutes. The customer is experiencing urgency. You’re not. 2 to 3 minutes with the app off, move towards a favorable direction and turn the app back on.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed I've had that same notification- "You are the only nearby driver!" &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
> Guess what? That's your pax's problem, NOT mine! Cut out the psy-ops, manipulative nonsense! I'm not going to make it MY problem





SkyHighTy said:


> The customer is experiencing urgency. You're not. 2 to 3 minutes with the app off, move towards a favorable direction and turn the app back on.


Exactly. If the companies want us to take a far away rider that is stranded, they should add some sort of incentive. Uber does that well in my market with the Long Pickup Fee, and in the past, both companies could create an incentive with Surge.

It is nuts that Lyft thinks I will waste my time driving 25 minutes to get a passenger for a $3 ride (best guess since trip details are hidden), probably with a 28 minute deadhead drive back. I've actually even had requests over 40 minutes away with Lyft in the past.

I don't feel bad about leaving the customer stranded because when I'm driving it isn't a charity service.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Bump up the fare to 1.1x...


:laugh: :roflmao:&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

What I hate is everyone is still trying to put 5 people in my car during this virus and telling them I can only take 3 since they have 5 and wondering later if there gonna rate me low because I wouldn't take 5. I quit taking 5 anyway long time ago and I'm sure I got rated low because I wouldn't take 5


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Alantc said:


> What I hate is everyone is still trying to put 5 people in my car during this virus and telling them I can only take 3 since they have 5 and wondering later if there gonna rate me low because I wouldn't take 5. I quit taking 5 anyway long time ago and I'm sure I got rated low because I wouldn't take 5


They can't rate you if you cancel the trip on the spot.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Alantc said:


> What I hate is everyone is still trying to put 5 people in my car during this virus and telling them I can only take 3 since they have 5 and wondering later if there gonna rate me low because I wouldn't take 5. I quit taking 5 anyway long time ago and I'm sure I got rated low because I wouldn't take 5


Rule of thumb:
Arrive to find a group of [more than 3] pax?
Cancel. Cut your losses right then and there. Done. 
If driving Uber, you HAVE an option to cancel for THIS reason and WILL receive a fee; said cancellation effectively reports that pax for what just transpired, and they'll receive a message. 
If driving Lyft, you can either 1.) Waste everyone's time while risking a pax who will almost certainly claim you aren't wearing a mask, only to MAYBE receive their laughable $2 fee. -OR-
2.) Again, simply CANCEL and cut your losses right then and there. 
Many nuances in the above stated are just a few of the reasons Lyft is merely an "additional means-to-an-end" for me currently. The platform is rife with friction, IMHO. Painful friction- from the app UX to the general clientele.


----------

